# Amel corn question



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

Im not up on corn morphs whatsoever but I'm curious as to what constitutes as an "amel", a "candy cane" and so forth as Ive seen loads of variations. Ive seen many amel corns for sale that are mostly red with slight orange flecks and the amel I bought looks very different?
help in stupid person terms would be great please!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Amel is, in simplest terms:

A red-eyed snake showing no black *anywhere* on the body. 

However, that also includes every amel-based morph (like snow, blizzard, etc) so I'd qualify that with:

A red-eyed snake showing *no black* anywhere on the body but with *normal red/orange pigment* present.

All Candy Canes are Amels.
All Reverse Okeetees are Amels.
All Sunglows are Amels.

An Amel with a white background colour and coloured saddles is a Candy Cane. Anything with any hint of colour in the background is "just an Amel".

An Amel with wide white saddle borders and intense orange background colouring is a Reverse Okeetee. If it doesn't have wide white saddle borders, it's not a reverse okee; if it doesn't have intense orange background colour I would not call it a reverse okee - they're "just Amel".

An Amel with NO white saddle borders, no white flecking on the back and intense red and orange colouring is a Sunglow. If it has white flecking or saddle borders, it's not a Sunglow, and if it doesn't have intense, rich colouring it's not a Sunglow, it's "Just an Amel".


----------



## Morphene (Jun 28, 2008)

Theres also flourescent & T+ albino that I can think of.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

T+ Albino... I'm not entirely convinced these aren't Ultramels or Grey Rat crosses.

Fluorescent orange is another selectively-bred morph of Amel, usually having wide white saddle borders, intense orange background colour and intense orange saddles (instead of red).


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

ok my snake has a bright orange background with white saddles and red in the middle. I thought it was a normal amel but looked different to the mainly red ones Ive seen??


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

have a look on here, theres pics of all the amel variations there (amel, sunglow, RO, candycane, fluorescent).........

:: Ians Vivarium - Reptiles ::


----------

